# Frequency of Test E Injections



## secdrl (Sep 28, 2011)

I know there is a buncha info on this site, and many others regarding injections dates/times/amounts/etc. But,  I wanted to hear some specifics from guys that maybe have been down this road. 

Anyhow, most users seem to say to pin every Monday/Thursday for a Test E cycle. To keep blood levels at their peak, would twice a week be suffice? 

For example, if I wanted to do 600mg/ml Test E per week, would it be more beneficial to pin every Monday/Thursday at 300mg each day? Or three times per week (Monday/Wednesday/Friday) at 200mg per day?

Thanks guys!


----------



## gearin up (Sep 28, 2011)

the more frequent the better but for a long ester 2x a week is the accepted norm


----------



## Rodja (Sep 28, 2011)

.75cc Eod with a 29g.


----------



## mnpower (Sep 28, 2011)

hmm why not run 900 and pin 3 times a week?


----------



## mnpower (Sep 28, 2011)

Rodja said:


> .75cc Eod with a 29g.


 
if thats the case grab some prop...i love my prop


----------



## secdrl (Sep 28, 2011)

mnpower said:


> hmm why not run 900 and pin 3 times a week?


 
For whatever reason, anything above 600mg gives me rough sides..


----------



## secdrl (Sep 28, 2011)

Rodja said:


> .75cc Eod with a 29g.


 
I said Test Enanthate, Not Prop.


----------



## swollen (Sep 28, 2011)

First, everyone is gonna want to know, if this is ur first cycle. If so, 400mg/week will be good enough. But to answer ur question, a split of 2 pins every 3 & 4 days of 300mg will be fine, n mostly preferred.

EDIT: ignore the first sentence. I know now, that it's not ur first..


----------



## mnpower (Sep 28, 2011)

sorry i was just gving you shit with the 900 i dont think most people need that much anyways im 350lbs and i run 600 300 mon 300 thurs and it works fine for me bro, is this your first cycle, staking with anything else?


----------



## Rodja (Sep 28, 2011)

secdrl said:


> I said Test Enanthate, Not Prop.



That's how I pin my Enanthate.


----------



## GMO (Sep 28, 2011)

2x a week is sufficient for the Enanthate ester...

If you really want to be picky, 1 pin every 3.5 days will keep blood levels most stable.  There is no need to pin Enanthate eod or even 3x/wk unless you are running other compounds that require that dosing schedule.


----------



## brundel (Sep 28, 2011)

200mg m/w/f
The more stable your blood hormone levels are, the less sides you will experience.
Wide swings in blood hormone concentrations = more side effects.
The goal on cycle is sustained elevated hormone levels.
inject m/w/f= stable
inject 2x weekly still pretty stable but not as much.
1x per week is terrible. Here is why.

Here is 1x per week 600mg....
Day 134: 1200mg T, 0mg E/D/TInjection Day
Day 135: 1086.8mg T, 0mg E/D/T
Day 136: 984.4mg T, 0mg E/D/T
Day 137: 891.5mg T, 0mg E/D/T
Day 138: 807.5mg T, 0mg E/D/T
Day 139: 731.4mg T, 0mg E/D/T
Day 140: 662.4mg T, 0mg E/D/T
Day 141: 1200mg T, 0mg E/D/TInjection Day

Here is 300mg 2x weekly or every 3 days

Day 118: 1167.2mg T, 0mg E/D/TInjection Day
Day 119: 1057mg T, 0mg E/D/T
Day 120: 957.7mg T, 0mg E/D/T
Day 121: 1167.2mg T, 0mg E/D/TInjection Day

here is every other day or roughly m/w/f as with eod shots the days will actually rotate.
Day 125: 1113mg T, 0mg E/D/TInjection Day
Day 126: 1008.1mg T, 0mg E/D/T
Day 127: 1113mg T, 0mg E/D/TInjection Day
Day 128: 1008.1mg T, 0mg E/D/T
Day 129: 1113mg T, 0mg E/D/TInjection Day

The key is to examine how much of a fluctuation there is.


----------



## secdrl (Sep 28, 2011)

mnpower said:


> sorry i was just gving you shit with the 900 i dont think most people need that much anyways im 350lbs and i run 600 300 mon 300 thurs and it works fine for me bro, is this your first cycle, staking with anything else?


 
Nah bro..I've just always done twice per week, and thought about switching it up to maybe 3 times per week. Guess I'll just stick with twice per week since most guys seem to point in that direction. 

This cycle, no, I just stuck with straight test since the cold months are coming up, I'll add tren a with the test for my next cycle.


----------



## secdrl (Sep 28, 2011)

brundel said:


> 200mg m/w/f
> The more stable your blood hormone levels are, the less sides you will experience.
> Wide swings in blood hormone concentrations = more side effects.
> The goal on cycle is sustained elevated hormone levels.
> ...


 
Wow, that kind of negates the majority of the info that I've been reading. This information strongly suggests 3 times per week.  

The thing is, Test E is such a long esther, I just don't understand it..it makes sense what you're saying, but at the same time..because of the long lasting esther, twice/week does seem appropriate.


----------



## Mr.BIG (Sep 28, 2011)

GMO said:


> 2x a week is sufficient for the Enanthate ester...
> 
> If you really want to be picky, 1 pin every 3.5 days will keep blood levels most stable. There is no need to pin Enanthate eod or even 3x/wk unless you are running other compounds that require that dosing schedule.


 
^This!


----------



## secdrl (Sep 28, 2011)

Mr.BIG said:


> ^This!


----------



## DGettin (Sep 28, 2011)

I pin Test E every 3 days.  Seems to work well for me.  Of course you have to keep track of your days so you don't get lost.


----------



## carmineb (Sep 29, 2011)

brundel said:


> 200mg m/w/f
> The more stable your blood hormone levels are, the less sides you will experience.
> Wide swings in blood hormone concentrations = more side effects.
> The goal on cycle is sustained elevated hormone levels.
> ...


 


this raises some questioins....

lets say the remaining test e on day 126 is 1008 as you say above....  

and you take 200 more the next day, basically the next day's lower number (might be 912 or something) is added to the new pin of 200 to get the 1113?


Additionally, what type of sides can occur with test?  Many things I have read say you need 1000 test for muscle building but when we take less, like 500, are we expecting to gain muscle on 500 only?    just asking questions that are confusing for me


----------



## TBLAZIN (Sep 29, 2011)

thought the test c peaks after 2 days?


----------



## Kwabby6 (Oct 2, 2011)

bump


----------



## vannesb (Oct 2, 2011)

secdrl said:


> I know there is a buncha info on this site, and many others regarding injections dates/times/amounts/etc. But, I wanted to hear some specifics from guys that maybe have been down this road.
> 
> Anyhow, most users seem to say to pin every Monday/Thursday for a Test E cycle. To keep blood levels at their peak, would twice a week be suffice?
> 
> ...


 2 X a week its a long ester!


----------



## secdrl (Oct 2, 2011)

vannesb said:


> 2 X a week its a long ester!


 
Thanks bro, that's what I'm sticking with!


----------

